# Frontpage... alles verschiebt sich!



## Blade_Neo (21. November 2003)

Hi @ all..
hab ne hp mit photoshop gemacht und dann als Tabellen exportier... nun isses im Frontpage drinnen, konnte erst kein text reinschreiben, weil sich die tabelle gleich gelöscht hat... also als tabellenhintergrund gleich die jpg gewählt und die größe...
ist ja jetzt alles schön und gut, jedoch verziehen sich die tabellen wenn ich mehr reinschreibe als man sollte.. kann man die tabellen nicht fixieren? so dass die sich auf gar keinen fall verschieben?
2.  hab schon gesucht aber nix gefunden.. es geht um i-frames.. wie gesagt hab ich tabellen.. hier mal 'n auszug: 

<TD background="images/Vorlage2header3_05.gif" width="454" height="574">
			&nbsp;<p>&nbsp;</p>
&nbsp;<p>&nbsp;</p>
			&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
			<p>&nbsp;</p>
			<p>&nbsp;</p>

Wie kann ich aus dem ganzen ein Iframe machen!?, also ich will statt die table ein iframe.. den ich dann für die index.htm benutzen kann, damit ich nicht jedes mal jede htm ändern muss, wenn ich ne neue kategorie einbau o.ä.

Würde mich echt freuen wenn mir jemand hilft Dank im Vorraus!

MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## Lukasz (21. November 2003)

Ich kann dir Leider die Frage nicht beantworten. Abe mal soviel hzu Frontpage. Ich habe es mir vor ca 1 Woche zugelegt, und ich denke ein kostenloses Html oder Php Editor Programm tuts auch. Nicht der Rede Wert.


----------



## Soul-Techno (21. November 2003)

Hmm

Ein Inline Frame einfügen ist eigentlich Simple,
z.B. Seite1.htm

```
<p><iframe name="_top" src="index.htm" width="699" height="678">
</iframe></p>
```

Im Microsoft Frontpage kannst du dann auf seiten eigenschaften gehen und dann noch ein Bild einfügen, das dann als Hintergrund, ist wenn Du das meinst!

z.B. index.htm

```
<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>Dein Titel</title>
</head>

<body background="Ordner/Bild"> <- Da gibst du dann an wo er das findet

</body>

</html>
```

Ich hoffe mal das war nun so richtig  Und hoffe auch das Du es so meintest  

Gruss Nina


----------



## Blade_Neo (21. November 2003)

Hi Nina,
danke für die Antwort...
Meine aber kein Hintergrundbild, da ich die ganze Seite schon in Tabellen geteilt habe, ich suche nur noch den code den ich brauche um aus einer dieser Tabelle ein iFrame zu machen, dass genau so aussieht wie die tabelle.. kann ich die Tabelle nicht in ein IFrame coden?
Bzw. wie kann ich meine Tabellen so einstellen dass sie nicht verschoben werden.. und wenn, dann nur mit scorllbalken.

MfG,
Blade_Neo

[EDIT]

Hi,
hab jetzt rumprobiert und es geschafft das IFrame so zu erstellen, dass es in die Tabelle passt und sich nix verschiebt.. naja fast nix.. hab den rahmen + scrollbalken abgeschalten... Nun hab ich ein .. der macht mir 1px links recht bzw. oben unten mehr rein.. also freiraum.. hab versucht auf 0 zu stellen fp meint aber, dass hier ein wert von 1-100 rein muss.
Was kann ich da machen!?

MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## Soul-Techno (21. November 2003)

Ach, dann hast du in deiner Tabelle przent angegeben, wenn Du nicht willst das es sich verschiebt, und die Grösse sich nicht ändert, musst du prozent angeben


```
<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>hier dein text :D</title>
</head>

<body>

<table border="1" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" width="584">
	<tr>
		<td></td>
		<td></td>
		<td></td>
		<td></td>
		<td></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td></td>
		<td></td>
		<td></td>
		<td></td>
		<td></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td></td>
		<td></td>
		<td></td>
		<td></td>
		<td></td>
	</tr>
</table>

</body>

</html>
```

Hoffe du meinst nun Dies


----------



## Soul-Techno (21. November 2003)

@Blade_Neo

Mach es so wie ich es dir gesagt habe da kannst du die Tabelle so verschieben wie du willst und er übernimmt es auch so!



Gruss Nina


----------



## Blade_Neo (21. November 2003)

Hi...
hab ja oben editiert... hab schon bei der table 100% eingestellt.. wenn ich des bei einer anderen mach kopiert sie sich sozusagen nach links weiter... weiß echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll  
naja ich experimentier mal rum..
Trodtzdem danke für die Hilfe!

MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## Soul-Techno (21. November 2003)

Hi!

Wenn Du willst kannst Du es mir mal schicken und ich Probier es mal  Und zeige Dir dann später wie ich es gemacht habe wenn ich es schaffe  Kannst dich ja per PN melden 


Gruss Nina


----------

